# Bambi goulash



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Diced up some deer roast and made goulash loosely followed recipe from serious eats.com. Simmered a few hours,Over some gnocchi, with some sour cream at end for some tang. Pretty tasty


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Might have to give this a shot. Love me some gnocchi.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Here in America, we speak American.

*joey, 2015


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

What's a goulash


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

John B. said:


> What's a goulash
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Paprika based stew basically! And I mean lots of smoked paprika. I was gonna try and make homemade gnocchi, but I bought a bottle of Clyde mays whiskey and my motivation went down hill fast!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Where do they make goulash like that? I have been eating goulash fir 30 years and its made with some kinda tomatoe base, meat and noodles!!

I will say that looks awesome, but mire like goulash stew and not goulash...


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

jaster said:


> Where do they make goulash like that? I have been eating goulash fir 30 years and its made with some kinda tomatoe base, meat and noodles!!
> 
> I will say that looks awesome, but mire like goulash stew and not goulash...


Yep traditionally it's made with spatezle mini noodles, I got in the hooch and brought italys gnocchi into the mix:whistling: wife had to talk me away from making hush puppies! Whiskey = fusion night:thumbsup:


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Hahahaha, nuttin wrong with that!


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Whisky
Venison
Goulash

Winner


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

That looks more than tasty enough to eat, yum!

I love semolina gnocchi lightly browned in butter and sage or potato gnocchi in a mushroom marsala sauce

Whiskey Fusion Cooking... O'boy, look out stomach here it comes.

Not enough paprika in that goulash, it's supposed to be red :whistling:


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

ChileRelleno said:


> That looks more than tasty enough to eat, yum!
> 
> I love semolina gnocchi lightly browned in butter and sage or potato gnocchi in a mushroom marsala sauce
> 
> ...


It had somewhere between 1/2 cup to 3/4 cup of paprika, it was beautiful red till I added 1/2 sour cream and cough 1/4 cup Clyde mays whiskeys about 20 minutes at the end. Prob more of a stroganoff meets ******* whiskey! Haha for some reason when I'm drinking I think I'm Justin Wilson mixed with johnny cash!:laughing: wife says my drunk singing sounds like a cat peeing on a high voltage fence!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

:whistling:
LMAO! I know what I sounded like when I accidentally peed on a hot wire


----------

